# comment supprimer un dossier???



## yabr (31 Mars 2011)

bonsoir
j'ai crée un dossier avec tous les reseaux sociaux,et finalement ça ne me convient pas et je voudrais retouver les icones qui sont à l'interieur sur le bureau...
comment faut il faire pour faire sortir ces icones du bureau???

merci za vous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------




yabr a dit:


> bonsoir
> j'ai crée un dossier avec tous les reseaux sociaux,et finalement ça ne me convient pas et je voudrais retouver les icones qui sont à l'interieur sur le bureau...
> comment faut il faire pour faire sortir ces icones du bureau???
> 
> merci za vous


 
sortir les icones du dossier,pardon...


----------



## Sonny972 (31 Mars 2011)

_Et bien, tu maintiens le doigts sur une icône pour les animer. Puis tu les enlèves du dossier._


----------



## yabr (31 Mars 2011)

Sonny972 a dit:


> _Et bien, tu maintiens le doigts sur une icône pour les animer. Puis tu les enlèves du dossier._


Je te remercie,bonne soirée


----------



## Sonny972 (1 Avril 2011)

_Mais de rien. 

PS : C'est maintenant que je suis en soirée moi  . Merci quand même. _


----------

